# Newborns - paternal twins...



## kjt124 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi guys!

I am overjoyed with my first gold and I had to share!

This came from 700 mL of 1% PGC solution recovered with Harold's caustic and zinc method, dissolved in Steve's HCl/Cl (even if he can't claim the method I watched his video), and dropped with dissolved SMB (after watching Steve's video). Of course ALL safety measures were in place and the CN stuff was done far from people and pets in a secure outdoor location - never give that stuff a chance to prove you forgot something...





View attachment 2


Edited to add third picture.
Very proud!!

Thank you guys so much for all the help - both actively and passively!!!

Kevin


----------



## Rodthrower18 (Mar 25, 2013)

Excellent! Good job on those two!! Bet you can't wait to bring more into the world 8)


----------

